# ETKA, Hardlock: error 38 (code 306)



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Anybody have experienced that error when installing?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: ETKA, Hardlock: error 38 (inovillo)*

That only seems to happen with illegal copies of the program.
https://www.etkainfo.com/myetk...=none


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: ETKA, Hardlock: error 38 (Eric D)*

I had previously installed it in another PC without a problem... Oh well.


----------

